# Commercial Egg Cures



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Picking up two new egg cures for fall salmon, any one used either of these. 

Pro Cure: UV Glow: Natural, and red

Pro Cure: Last Supper, inland/upriver: Natural


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Pro Cure Red all the way!


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)




----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^
That big ol box only cost a few bucks, there's no way it could work, lol.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Another oldie.......


----------



## Btek (Jul 15, 2010)

Ive used last supper and it is junk. Stick with the regular or UV.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

jerrob said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> That big ol box only cost a few bucks, there's no way it could work, lol.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


And if you want some color just add some jello of your choice.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Pro cure redd hott double stuff has been my go to going on 3 years.


Here fishy fishy..


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

i am also using the redd hot double stuff and pro cure wizards cure in natural glo orange. have had good luck with them. i change my mixture of cure to pound of skein to about half of what it suggests. so it is a softer egg and easier for the fish to pop like that of borax if you want to dye the eggs jello or rit dye in the dry powder works wonders too rit dye is a industrial clothes dye before you use the borax on the eggs i i put the rite dye in the bag of egg and shake it around for like a hour till dyed right... then borax them to firm up the eggs a very little bit....

if any thing i would use borax if i could instead of the pro cure! the pro cure is a very harsh chemical and can wreck eggs if you do it wrong. borax will not wreck the eggs i would go with the borax it is softer eggs and they milk back to normal quicker but do not freeze as well as the pro cured eggs. so if your using your eggs don't pro cure them borax them as a rule of thumb if freezing them pro cure them cause pro cure gets the water out... 


also with pro cure i dry them out a lot less like on paper towel air drying for less then what it say cause they firm up to much... i strain them for the minimum time but will air dry them for like 10 minutes in stead of 4 hour etc.. 

any ways best of luck...


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

UltimateOutdoorsman said:


>


 I've tried several egg cures but always seem to come back to good ol' borax.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

I hate procure. I bought a bottle of Wizard cure UV in natural the other week, sucks. 

Should of told me Tyler, I would have given it to ya. 

I emailed Pautzke awhile back and they said all their dyes they use in every product are UV, for what it's worth.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

UltimateOutdoorsman said:


>


Already have it. Not a fan. But I only used it straight no added sugar or anything. I stay away from borax when fishing kings. sometimes I coat my sulfate based cured eggs in it to keep them dry, but thats about as close as it get to being used during king time.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

wartfroggy said:


> Another oldie.......


Have it.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

diztortion said:


> I hate procure. I bought a bottle of Wizard cure UV in natural the other week, sucks.
> 
> Should of told me Tyler, I would have given it to ya.
> 
> I emailed Pautzke awhile back and they said all their dyes they use in every product are UV, for what it's worth.


I always carry fire cure on me. And if you have seen some of there new advertisements some show them glowing UV.

But Ive seen that carrying several different eggs cured in different things can make a difference when they don't hit the ole stand by. 

Wizard cure is one of my dads ole stand bys. Caught plenty of fish on it.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

FishKilla419 said:


> Pro cure redd hott double stuff has been my go to going on 3 years.
> 
> 
> Here fishy fishy..


That a boy.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Burksee said:


> And if you want some color just add some jello of your choice.


Ill buy pro cure bad *** dye if I want to add color. That way no scent or flavor of the jello. I do wonder what kind of affects the other ingredients in jello have on eggs.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

i have not tried this yet but been meaning to try the slam-ola powder just thought i would say some thing same with the tuna sent in redd hot double stuff.. any ways keep them soft or they spit em to quick. best of luck with it hope they all work out..... 


http://www.pro-cure.com/slamola.html


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

swaprat said:


> i have not tried this yet but been meaning to try the slam-ola powder just thought i would say some thing same with the tuna sent in redd hot double stuff.. any ways keep them soft or they spit em to quick. best of luck with it hope they all work out.....
> 
> 
> http://www.pro-cure.com/slamola.html


The bloody tuna cure caught my eye as well. But was not available where I ordered the rest from. I made a list of commercial egg cures last night, I am sure many of you guys have not heard of most of these.

Amerman's
Nate's
Cure-All
Flash Cure
Pautzke
Pro-cure
Atlas
Quick Cure
T-N-T
Shur-Cure
Alaska Nitro Cures
Clearwater Egg Cure

Most of these are from the West coast, but two of them are from the East coast.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Multispeciestamer said:


> The bloody tuna cure caught my eye as well. But was not available where I ordered the rest from. I made a list of commercial egg cures last night, I am sure many of you guys have not heard of most of these.



ya was not sure if the bloody tuna will work here in michigan mite be worth a shot in the dark to get those jaws unlocked. since we dont really have tuna here so it mite not work lol's. but hey at least you got what your looking for and nice list by the way. any ways best of luck.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

After they sit in red juice and are dry I coat them in borax while bagging to keep dry. I can't argue with the results.

Here fishy fishy..


----------

